# Altes Pc-Spiel 1995 - 2002



## OracleExpress (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich suche seit langem verzweifelt nach einem altem Jump 'n' Run Spiel,  welches ich ungefähr in dem oben gennanten Zeitraum auf dem Pc gespielt  habe (1995 - 2002). Doch leider kann ich mich nur noch ziemlich (sehr)  grobschlächtig an jenes Spiel erinnern. Ich versuche das Spiel einmal zu  beschreiben, vielleicht erkennt ja jemand meine schlechte Aufzählung  von Erinnerungsbruchstücken wieder.

Das Spiel handelte, soweit ich das noch beurteilen kann, in mehreren  "Raumstationen", bzw. "futuristisch" aufgebauten leveln, in denen es  Laserfallen, kleinere Rätsel, Überwachungskameras die glaube ich auch  geschossen haben, lava oder plasma und an jedem Ende eines Levels eine  oval nach oben zulaufende Metalltür mit jeweils 2 oder 3 grünen Lämpchen  gab die beschreiben sollten ob noch weitere Hebel oder Knöpfe betätigt  werden müssen um die Tür zu öffnen.

Gespielt hat man glaube ich einen Menschen mit einer "futuristischen" Rüstung oder auch nicht...

Das Spiel war nicht Earthworm Jim oder Abes Odyssey...

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen trotz dieser komischen Beschreibung.

Mfg


----------



## Look (13. Juni 2013)

Schon mal bei mobygames.com vorbei geschaut, da kannst nach Jahren + Genre + Plattform suchen lassen, deren Datenbank ist ziemlich gut.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2013)

War es denn ein bekannteres Jump&Run ? Eher "lustige" Fuguren, also Comicartig, oder eher realistisch?


----------



## flowangler (22. Juni 2013)

War es vielleicht Abuse?
Dann müsstest du dich an die Steuerung errinnern:
Mit den Cursortasten die Spielfigur bewegen, mit der Maus die Waffe.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. Juni 2013)

flowangler schrieb:


> War es vielleicht Abuse?
> Dann müsstest du dich an die Steuerung errinnern:
> Mit den Cursortasten die Spielfigur bewegen, mit der Maus die Waffe.


 
Rein der Beschreibung nach hätte ich jetzt auch auf _Abuse _getippt.


----------

